# Pink Insulation foam board



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

I used this stuff for the base and I noticed that my HO scale cars if you let them sit in one place that the tires will sink into the foam. But other things that sit on the foam dont sink in. Any one else notice that


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't your cars sit on tracks?Obviously,train wheel flanges act as pizza cutters and will dig in foam.Other things don't...well...it's physics...a matter of weight vs surface.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto ... it's a pressure issue, not a weight issue. Moderate weight sitting on a tiny edge equals high pressure.

TJ


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Don't your cars sit on tracks?Obviously,train wheel flanges act as pizza cutters and will dig in foam.Other things don't...well...it's physics...a matter of weight vs surface.


I mean Automobiles cars thats why I said Tires on the cars


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

KAL5 said:


> I mean Automobiles cars thats why I said Tires on the cars


I cought that. Are the tires made of or painted of something that will disolve the foam?

I have not gotten to this problem yet.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Southern said:


> I cought that. Are the tires made of or painted of something that will disolve the foam?
> 
> I have not gotten to this problem yet.


It has happen most with the Model power cars with the metal body But a few of my Busch cars have done this. The tires are all rubber I think and I painted most of the pink board Like the roads and parking lots etc. With Woodland Scenics top coat asphalt. And all four tires will make like little pot holes in the board if thay sit in the same place for to long.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

KAL5 said:


> It has happen most with the Model power cars with the metal body But a few of my Busch cars have done this. The tires are all rubber I think and I painted most of the pink board Like the roads and parking lots etc. With Woodland Scenics top coat asphalt. And all four tires will make like little pot holes in the board if thay sit in the same place for to long.


Yep, I've had the exact same thing happen on my layout. I've also painted the foam just like you did with the same stuff. It's not been a real issue because I've pretty much placed the vehicles exactly where I want them to be anyway.
The side advantage is that normal layout vibration from running the trains will not cause the vehicles to shift around out of their desired positions.
Bob


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

raleets said:


> Yep, I've had the exact same thing happen on my layout. I've also painted the foam just like you did with the same stuff. It's not been a real issue because I've pretty much placed the vehicles exactly where I want them to be anyway.
> The side advantage is that normal layout vibration from running the trains will not cause the vehicles to shift around out of their desired positions.
> Bob


It is good thay dont shift around from vibration Its my nephews that move them all around now the streets and parking lots have pot holes just like the real world


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't you have scenery on top of the foam?


----------

